# Jung Sim Do



## Yankees888 (Jun 10, 2005)

A friend of mine is taking something called Jung Sim Do. I have looked on here and havent heard anything about it and i was just wondering what everyone thinks. If anyone has talked a practitioner or heard things about it. Anyway here is one of the websites for it. 
                                      Thanks Bill

www.jungsimdo.com


----------



## sahng (Oct 26, 2008)

jung sim do is a very effective style made up of tae kwon do, yudo, and hapkido. even though i only trained to high blue belt level i was the senior of my class and learned many effective self defense techs. i stopped b/c i moved then i continued to learn southeast asian arts and chinese arts. i went to the chambersburg academy of martial arts in chambersburg,pa taught by master andrew ford.:asian:


----------

